# What kind of a weird-looking convict is this?



## HomoHabilis (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey, I recently bought this fish at petland where one store employee was telling me that this is a hybrid of parrot cichlid and convict cichlid, and another employee was telling me that this is simply a stunted albino convict cichlid (whatever that means). Picture is attached, can any expert shed some light into this? Thanks!


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Has a body shape that looks a little like a sevrum and a little like a convict.


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

Short bodied convict, commonly dyed and sold as "jellybeans". Yours looks like a male.

People used to think that they were a cross between a blood parrot and a convict but that has been disproved.


----------



## HomoHabilis (Jul 15, 2008)

So what are the parents of this "short-bodied" convict?

How did a normal convict cichlid become this?


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

The parents were most likely short bodied convicts themselves. I believe they will always breed true once you have a breeding pair that are both short bodied, so they are easy to recreate. It can happen with regular breeding pairs on occasion as well.

For example, this fish is from two normal convicts breeding (not my fish):


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Deffinately looks like a short bodied pink con and not a jellybean con ... at least here the ones listed as jellybeans are crosses with fake parrots ... at least I've not seen short bodied cons that look like they swallowed a golf ball before. :lol:


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

"Short bodied" AKA deformed pink convict.

Kind of like an "Angel wing" convict AKA a deformed convict without a tail


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Phreak!!!


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

short body pikn on


----------

